# Cooked or raw



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey fellow OGF'ers. I've always used raw shrimp for catfish bait. Do any of you use cooked shrimp? Seems like it would stay on the hook better? I usually put my shrimp in a Ziploc bag with a can of sardines or smoked oysters (or both) and let it sit in the garage over night. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It loses a lot of smell and taste once cooked. I'm sure it would catch a few fish, but not near as much as raw.


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

I just use raw.Went up yesterday to sandusky,we fished 530 a.m. to 1030 a.m. caught 23 nice cats...its so much fun

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

From what ive found Raw works best!


----------



## buckbob (Jun 14, 2017)

my buddy uses cooked on his lake all the time didnt notice any difference in catch rate between raw or cooked


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I fished Sunday night in Fairport harbor for 5 hrs in the dark with cooked shrimp. Not one catfish. Moved a few times too. Ill be using raw for now on.


----------

